# Good iPod/iPhone alarm clock/radio/dock!!!???



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got this one: Amazon.com: Philips AJ300D Clock Radio with iPod/GoGear Dock: Electronics

Works great with my old 3rd gen iPod that sits in the dock full-time.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

I picked up one of the newly revised Sony units that now support the iPhone (including the 3G). I got the black version on sale at London Drugs a couple of weeks ago for $88, but they make the same model in white as well. Alas it now lists for the regular price of $99. I think Future Shop/Best Buy sell it for the same $99.

Sony's Speaker Dock/Clock Radio for iPod and iPhone - White - ICFC1IPMK2W;Clock Radios Alarms;Clock Radios;Electronics;London Drugs

So far I am fairly happy with the unit - the remote works with both my iPod and iPhone and the clock itself is a fairly large display. I have started using a few relaxation/sleep helper applications on my iPhone so I also bought a dock extension cable which allows me to use/charge my iPhone with the clock radio, but at the same time mount my iPhone in landscape mode on a little metal stand. This lets me use the relaxation apps which run in native landscape mode.

All in all, the clock radio serves its purpose with lots of extras - dual alarms, lets you use and charge both iPod and iPhones, has both sleep timer and snooze functions. Pretty full featured, and a not bad sounding radio to boot (if you actually listen to the radio anymore). 

The only thing that would make it an excellent unit that met my needs would be a headphone or line output so that I could attach the audio to the speaker system in my bedroom. The audio quality of the built-in stereo speakers is decent, but my wall mounted speakers/subwoofer for my bedroom stereo provide a much nicer soundstage.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I bought an iH5 for my daughter two Christmases ago. It worked great, with no discolouring until this past summer. Some time in July, the connector that hooked into the iPod broke off. I went out and bought my daughter a new Memorex unit for university. That one's working well, from all reports.

I felt that the iH5 should have lasted longer, so I e-mailed the company, asking if there were any repair facilities nearby. They wrote back immediately, telling me that, no, there are no repair facilities in Canada, but offered to send me the part so I could arrange for repairs.

Not only did they send it, no charge, but I was able to open up the iH5 and complete the repair in about 15 minutes! Needless to say, I'm pleased, and think that this is pretty darn good customer service. I'd buy another iHome product without hesitation.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Interesting thing about docks. I've had a Bose speaker system for several years and it has played/charged both my iPods flawlessly, but it won't charge the iPod Touch, neither will the i-something clock/radio/dock that has also worked for years.

So Apple has moved in their charging technology.

The Bose Speakers like mine are still selling in the $400 price range, so don't be tempted to buy them until Bose gets around to updating them.

Margaret


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I recommend the iMode radio/dock which was on sale for $49 at London Drugs a couple of weeks ago. The speakers are not massively loud, but it does have both a line in and a line out as well as a composite video out jack. If you set up the alarm function on your iPod, it also works great as an alarm clock.

London Drugs

P.S. It also comes in five colors, including white, black, magenta, green and blue, and it has a handy remote control. It charges an iPod Touch no problem as well.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

will the iMode charge the iPod Touch? The one I have does not but mine is a couple years old.

Margaret


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Definitely charges. Comes in cool colors too.


----------



## Gent (Nov 6, 2008)

*iMode radio and new iPhone*

Hey gang, I have the iMode radio from LD, and it does work great for all the iPods; however my new iPhone will NOT charge in the device. It pops up a little window warning that this device hasn't been configured to charge the new iPhone.

It does still play music though. I'm hoping to find a solution.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

I've been looking at the Boston Acoustics clock radio for the iPod. I might go check it out this weekend.

Duo-i AM/FM Stereo Radio with iPod Dock - Horizon Radios - The Horizon Duo-i delivers stunningly realistic reproduction of your favorite music. - Boston Acoustics - Speakers, Home Theater, Mobile Audio, Sound Systems and More


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Gent said:


> Hey gang, I have the iMode radio from LD, and it does work great for all the iPods; however my new iPhone will NOT charge in the device. It pops up a little window warning that this device hasn't been configured to charge the new iPhone.
> 
> It does still play music though. I'm hoping to find a solution.


Did you get the iMode recently? Mine is a few years old and I get the same little warning message. I wonder if the new ones are any different.

Until I find something, I'll use the power adapter that I got at BestBuy - the only name I can find on it is "Lei" and the packaging looks kind of "no name" but it works. It's two-in-one - works both on house current and through the car lighter.

I also have an older plug-into-the-wall charger that works fine with the older iPods, but doesn't work with the iPod Touch. 

Margaret


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

Gent said:


> Hey gang, I have the iMode radio from LD, and it does work great for all the iPods; however my new iPhone will NOT charge in the device. It pops up a little window warning that this device hasn't been configured to charge the new iPhone.
> 
> It does still play music though. I'm hoping to find a solution.


Yes, that's the big drawback for most of the iPod alarm clock radios - they won't charge the iPhone or the newer iPod Touch (and possibly even the complete new iPod generation). When I was doing my investigation the only models that I came across at that time was one made by Boston Acoustics that sold for over $350 and the Sony model I mentioned above.

While the Sony model I mentioned above does work well with the iPhone, I've actually decided to stop using the Sony and give it to my nephew as a Christmas gift. What I've ended up with actually works really well.

I have an iPod universal dock which comes with the simple Apple Remote. I have attached this to my bedroom speaker system which is a compact 4.1 sound system that sounds great. I then purchased a CableJive dock extender cable which is about 2 feet long. I plug the female end of the CableJive into the dock and the male end into my iPhone. I then mount my iPhone on a small metal plate stand with it still in the leather belt holster case that I use. 

This leaves the iPhone in Landscape mode and I then run the $0.99 'Digital Clock' app. This produces a nice large LED style digital clock which can be tailored to my favorite colors and font style/size. I then use the built in alarms in the iPhone clock app and they play through my bedroom speaker system.

In addition to being loud enough to wake me (and likely my neighbors  ), I can also use the iPhone to play some of my relaxation/meditation apps or even use the iPod functions to listen to music or watch videos. And the bonus is that I don't need to remove my iPhone from the leather case to plug it into the dock - the dock extension cable works with the case! 

Products used for my homebrew alarm clock:

Apple Universal Dock - Apple Store (Canada)

CableJive: Dock Extender Cable for iPod and iPhone

Digital Clock App on iTunes App Store

Alternates to my metal stand (I used a piece of black powder coated aluminum I had lying around home and just bent it into an L shape so that I could clip my leather belt holster onto it in landscape orientation):

PED3 Rotating Stand for iPhone

Griffin Technology: WindowSeat

I'll try to take some pictures later...


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

My Favorite:

Vers - Hand-crafted Sound Systems for iPod


----------



## ajr-ciw (Nov 24, 2008)

hey guys,

i just read all the post in this thread and i got a iphone/ipod dock that does all the tricks you guys seem to want it to do! i was looking for a dock that could charge a iphone 3g and i finally found one!! 

I found it on facebook marketplace, and here's the link to it if you guys are interested! 
Nosna iPhone/iPod Alarm clock/radio/charger/dock 

i got one for my cousin for his christmas present, one name off the list , hopefully this iphone/ipod dock is what you guys are looking for, because it was for me  so glad i found it!

i posted a thread but waiting for a moderator to approve it so it gets out to everyone!!!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting, I'll bookmark that and pass the info on to Santa   

Margaret


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I just picked up an iLuv at RadioShack errr CircuitCity

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/prod...egory=ipod_speakers&catalog=Online&tab=6#more

Great deal for $49.99 as reg price is $179.99 I found one at the Eaton Centre location is Toronto.


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

*iMode alarm clock at Canadian Tire*

I just picked up an imode iP215 alarm clock at Canadian Tire for $29.99. I am quite pleased so far. Its white and has a nice round shape to it. I had been looking at an ihome9 but didn't want to spend $90 for an alarm clock. This seems to sound decent for a clock. Not a lot of bass but still reasonable. the only real bummer is the volume is a dial on the side rather than a knob or a button. 
It won't work for an iphone or this generation of nano or touch, but It didn't say it was compadible with my 1g ipod touch but one of the docks that was in the box fits reasonably well. So if you are in the market check it out.

Canadian Tire


----------

